# What is this called? Emissions Controls



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello all I am new to this forum and have replied on a few things but I did all sorts of searches for this Item and have not found it. I have a 89 240SX SE FB 2nd owner with 132k original miles Automatic and LSD :thumbup: . I bought this car last weekend to save gas  that is what I told my wife . Shhh dont tell her. It is better then my truck on gas so far. Anyway on with the issue at hand.
Problem- My emissions tests are coming in about 8 months and dont have much time to "Tinker" (as my wife calls it) on this. So I try to plan way ahead. And I have a part that is broken. It is a little black box that if you follow the small hose on the bottom/side towards the firewall side of the Air Cleaner you will see it. It is about 4" square and has ridges on it. See link below for where it is apologies to Harris for using his pic as an example. And this is not my exact engine but has the same item in it.

Link to post that shows a picture of this. Last Picture in the right of the pic 

What is this Item called where I can get a new one? Advanced Auto Guys looking at me funny. These guys have been great with my 97 Dodge Sport 4x4 my 97 Miata. But this has them baffled. I am also working through a stumbling idle issue when I have the break on. Currently I have the EGR bypassed and all vacuum lines and hoses to it Capped.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Trippen said:


> Hello all I am new to this forum and have replied on a few things but I did all sorts of searches for this Item and have not found it. I have a 89 240SX SE FB 2nd owner with 132k original miles Automatic and LSD :thumbup: . I bought this car last weekend to save gas  that is what I told my wife . Shhh dont tell her. It is better then my truck on gas so far. Anyway on with the issue at hand.
> Problem- My emissions tests are coming in about 8 months and dont have much time to "Tinker" (as my wife calls it) on this. So I try to plan way ahead. And I have a part that is broken. It is a little black box that if you follow the small hose on the bottom/side towards the firewall side of the Air Cleaner you will see it. It is about 4" square and has ridges on it. See link below for where it is apologies to Harris for using his pic as an example. And this is not my exact engine but has the same item in it.
> 
> Link to post that shows a picture of this. Last Picture in the right of the pic
> ...


I'm not entirely sure of the name, but I believe it's the AIV (???) Check with your local junkyards. They should have some of them. Most people just remove them though.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks...Remove it as in just run a hose/pipe from the EGR to the Airbox? Its been a few Years since I have had to deal with these EGR systems. Last one was a 86 trooperII and before that 76 Powerwagon. Both of which I ended up bypassing the whole system...But Damn emissions making me connect it.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, that black box sits on top of your EGR valve, it connects to your air box, mixing in exhaust gases with the intake, great for emmissions, horrible for performance, mine is gone, broke right off, wont effect how ur car runs but if you have emmissions by you they are gunna bitch about it, lucky there arnt any here


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

If you remove it, you will not pass emissions. Should you choose to remove it, you don't need to connect it to the EGR. Just block off the hole in the airbox and the hole in the exaust manifold. Some people just put nickels in an replace the screw.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Well I did remove the black box. Since I don't have a part number for a new one. I did reconnect with a straight tube from the egr to the airbox. and fixing a ton of vacuum lines it seems to be running good. But would still like to know what was or is on the little black box. And get a new one. Thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Trippen said:


> Well I did remove the black box. Since I don't have a part number for a new one. I did reconnect with a straight tube from the egr to the airbox. and fixing a ton of vacuum lines it seems to be running good. But would still like to know what was or is on the little black box. And get a new one. Thanks for the quick responses.


The black box is a resonating chamber that's part of the PAIR system which sends secondary air to the exhaust manifold; the extra secondary air helps to burn off any unburned fuel; it's part of the emissions systems. Go to a junk yard and get one.


----------



## sickamaya (Aug 22, 2005)

*this the buzzer?*

Is this resonating chamber the part of the PAIR system that is responsible for the horrid lawnmower buzzing sound that comes from under the hood during the first 5 minutes of driving? 

i.e. normally in between shifting intervals from 1st to 2nd and 2nd to 3rd.... primarily during the brief deceleration of rpms?

I've been having this sound annoy the piss out of me and I can't find anything on the forums.... I looked in my FSM and read about the PAIR system which consists... as it says of two parts. the PAIR Valve and the PAIR Valve Solenoid. I thought that this part that you all are talking about was connected to the solenoid.

any help?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Got one of the whole units in really good condition from EBAy....Nice EGR valve and mount..All for what I would spend on RedBull in 3 days. (2 Bulls a day Keeps the doctor away)


----------

